# TUTORIALS?



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello, as a member , i try to get to familiar with the forum. I recognize a few of the members by name ( which is great ). I wanted to say how at home I feel here. This is were all my learning has bought me. Kitchen knives is where I want to focus my energy 
( there is something about them that is well--you know).
I have tried to find some tutorials on the forum , however, Im having difficulty. Can anyone refer to some tutorials- I want to learn more about different types of japanese style knives and the handles they wear. Excuse me if this is not the appropriate area to start this thread-Thank you Marekz/ Mark from Athens,GA


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 4, 2011)

You can ask questions about what you want to know more about, or you could use the search feature to see if the information has been discussed already. There are many articles about covering nearly all aspects of knifery if you do a little google-Fu!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2011)

Try our *Kitchen Knife Knowledge* sub-forum


----------



## Bill T (Jun 4, 2011)

Try here as well . This should keep you busy .. http://zknives.com/index.shtml


----------

